# Yak Rod



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Any advice on a rod for kayaking? Looking for a 7' MH, fast action, casting... not too long of a butt...

saw some few combos at cabela with abu and cabela rods... 

i have an All star spinning and I like it alot...

probaly will try to get it from Bait Shack (sponsor here) once I narrow down the rod and reel in next couple months...


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Everything I take in the yak is disposable. I have a 7' MH Ugly Stick. If the leash breaks or if it breaks while getting rolled in the shorebreak, it won't hurt my feelings a bit. Got it from Randy. He said if it breaks, bring it back and get a new one.

Reel? I use a Shimano but there are so many choices I'll leave that for someone else.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Ditto*



Caught Myself said:


> Everything I take in the yak is disposable. I have a 7' MH Ugly Stick. If the leash breaks or if it breaks while getting rolled in the shorebreak, it won't hurt my feelings a bit. Got it from Randy. He said if it breaks, bring it back and get a new one.
> 
> Reel? I use a Shimano but there are so many choices I'll leave that for someone else.




I stay on the cheap when buying rods for the yak. Ugly stiks for metoo.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah... i got a 8 foot ugly too... 

I'm leaning toward abu garcia 5500 or 6500 with a 7 ' MH fast rod...

anybody got a used one?


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I have two of each but sorry there not for sale. If you cant decide which one to get id go with the 6500 b/c it is slightly larger. I have two and they are both on 7' mh rods. With 15# they make a perfect combo. Ugly sticks are the way to go for cheap reliable rods though.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Check out the Daiwa Eliminators... $30 for graphite blank, fuji guides/seat. etc. I have two (8"MH, 7"M) and I think they cast much nicer than the Ugly Stiks. Penn Captiva is my choice budget reel... go with a Daiwa Laguna if you got a little more jack to spend... it's well worth it.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Rockstar said:


> Check out the Daiwa Eliminators... $30 for graphite blank, fuji guides/seat. etc. I have two (8"MH, 7"M) and I think they cast much nicer than the Ugly Stiks. Penn Captiva is my choice budget reel... go with a Daiwa Laguna if you got a little more jack to spend... it's well worth it.




Where can I check out the Daiwa Eliminators?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i hear american rod smith is manufacturing rods for yakers. Anyone have one or heard of these rods?


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

J_Lannon said:


> Where can I check out the Daiwa Eliminators?


check out the Sports Authority. I have some 11 footers from there.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I had a heck of a time finding something that would work good on the yak and found that nothing factory would work for me so: I took an 8 ft tica cut 24 inches off the but put on a new reel seat and cork did the math and lost one guide and repositioned the rest of them and man o man 6 ft pole that can throw up to 3 oz's.. Biggest bang about it is all fish come right into my hands because most people's arm span is their height.. Wooks real real well.. Put a cheap little reel on it and off to the races... .. JAM


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Rockstar said:


> Check out the Daiwa Eliminators... $30 for graphite blank, fuji guides/seat. etc. I have two (8"MH, 7"M) and I think they cast much nicer than the Ugly Stiks. Penn Captiva is my choice budget reel... go with a Daiwa Laguna if you got a little more jack to spend... it's well worth it.


Dick's Sporting Goods on Independence... I think it was Galyans then though... still might be worth a shot though. I think there is also 2 versions of this rod... i'm not sure of the differences but I have the 'custom surf series). www.digitaldagger.com carries them, might be able to find them cheaper.


----------

